# The Ultimate Site?



## LeatherDome (Jun 2, 2008)

The ultimate site? Yes. So quite simply, Don’t.

We stopped off at the camp gatehouse and asked if it was OK to get some pictures. ‘So long as they are not of the gate, he replied.’

‘No problem, we’ll keep it pointed away from that.’ One should always aim to please, you see.

About four frames later we turned back to the car but he beckoned us over and made small talk. This was merely a ploy to give the officer from the United States Mint Police time to get there.

‘I want to see all the photos and then you are going to delete them.’

I had absolutely no hesitation in going along with this very reasonable request and they were duly deleted.

He also advised that we were not allowed to stop on any of the roads either, because that was simply a traffic offence and we could be in trouble for that if we were to do so. We said good day to each other and all left quite happily.

We had to settle for photos from the car.












Oh, it was the United States Bullion Depository, Fort Knox, Kentucky.


----------



## wolfism (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting ... I always wondered what Fort Knox looked like! Presumably they still keep the bullion reserves there, then?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## Bigjobs (Jun 2, 2008)

Cooooool.


I thought that before the twin towers came down, there was more bullion stored under there than fort knox, but i could be either totally wrong, or talking out of my backside. Not sure which one.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 2, 2008)

LeatherDome said:


> ‘I want to see all the photos and then you are going to delete them.’



I take it that Americans don't have any freedoms these days........................ when it comes to taking pictures in public 

Still; nice drive by


----------



## Zero (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope, the ultimate site is or was longbridge. Nothing ive seen on any forums inc uer has compared in the slightest!!!!


----------



## melvinbmx (Jun 2, 2008)

this place is in Goldfinger


----------



## thompski (Jun 2, 2008)

The_Revolution said:


> I take it that Americans don't have any freedoms these days........................ when it comes to taking pictures in public
> 
> Still; nice drive by



I take it you don't go shopping in the Eagle Centre much then? Those security guards HATE photographers.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 2, 2008)

thompski said:


> I take it you don't go shopping in the Eagle Centre much then? Those security guards HATE photographers.



Go to the information desk and ask nicely. They'll give you a visitors pass to show to security


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe it's the colonel's secret recipe they've got hidden away in there, it being Kentuck n'all!


----------



## skittles (Jun 3, 2008)

wolfism said:


> Interesting ... I always wondered what Fort Knox looked like! Presumably they still keep the bullion reserves there, then?



Have the americans any reserves left?


----------



## the-grotto (Jun 3, 2008)

melvinbmx said:


> this place is in Goldfinger



Pussy Galore


----------



## cogito (Jun 3, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> Maybe it's the colonel's secret recipe they've got hidden away in there, it being Kentuck n'all!



Perhaps so!

But then again, everyone knows the Colnel's Secret Recipe is:

1: Chicken
2: Grease
3: Salt
4: ???
5: Profit!


----------



## DJhooker (Jun 4, 2008)

skittles said:


> Have the americans any reserves left?



I think the Federal Reserve have it now.


----------



## krela (Jun 4, 2008)

cogito said:


> Perhaps so!
> 
> But then again, everyone knows the Colnel's Secret Recipe is:
> 
> ...



I think ingredient 4 is supposed to be "a liberal dose of e-coli".


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jun 4, 2008)

Zero said:


> Nope, the ultimate site is or was longbridge. Nothing ive seen on any forums inc uer has compared in the slightest!!!!



And you call yourself a drainer . . . . :embarrassed:


----------



## Zero (Jun 4, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> And you call yourself a drainer . . . . :embarrassed:



Its got two drains going under it too


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 5, 2008)

ultimate ive ever seen on the forums has to be the tailrace behind niagra falls


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zero said:


> Its got two drains going under it too



Did you explore them?


----------



## cogito (Jun 5, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> ultimate ive ever seen on the forums has to be the tailrace behind niagra falls



Agreed, that site looked insane in every sense of the word. And it'll never be done again... It's been sealed hasn't it?


----------



## underitall (Jun 7, 2008)

The_Revolution said:


> I take it that Americans don't have any freedoms these days........................ when it comes to taking pictures in public
> 
> Still; nice drive by



If youve been on Nikon Cafe youll know that theres not much limitaions, have a look on the Street/Candid Photography, alot of New York shots there, and people are used to people taking pictures, and dont seem to mind.

And by the way, great job for getting there, loved to of seen it!


----------

